
I Saw Gas for $1.35 Yesterday - SQL2219
Midwest.
======
Snowalker
83.9c here.
[http://www.torontogasprices.com/](http://www.torontogasprices.com/)

------
lsiunsuex
$2.05 nearby - lower then it's been. Western NY

